# Where is my AF?



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Check out my chart - its the first time its been forever like this...check out how long LP is now...I think thats down to the EPO....

Its not like we had sex to create a baby though so pregnancy would be a miracle lol....

However....could it because I have stopped drinking soya milk? (switched to rice dream)

???????????????????


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Well it looks like your temp dropped, so maybe it will be soon.









My cycles kinda vary 1-3 days in length, although I could never identify what caused it, I attributed it to dietary changes like you.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Did AF come? I'm seeing cd2. Good luck with this cycle if thats the case! You have a nice long LP for baby bean to get cozy


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
Did AF come? I'm seeing cd2. Good luck with this cycle if thats the case! You have a nice long LP for baby bean to get cozy









Yep - it finally came lol...

That LP was much longer than normal. LP all my cycles before that (for like the past year) have only been 11 days! Mix of EPO and not drinking soya anymore maybe? - Who knows! lol
We are TTC the next eggy - so I am keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
We are TTC the next eggy - so I am keeping my fingers crossed!!!

Mee tooo! Maybe we'll be in the same DDC!


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShwarmaQueen* 
Mee tooo! Maybe we'll be in the same DDC!

Oi! lol...come join us in the 'wanting but waiting' tribe in family planning....

Theres a load of us going to TTC the next eggy (though for many of us - that will be in August - I should O around the 2nd of August) ....

Its been a long wait and an even longer wait for some of us - but it will have been worth it!


----------

